# Julidochromis Transcriptus



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

*Julidochromis Marlieri (Gombe)*

I asked for 6 of these guys and came home with 11!  The guys I got them from were quite generous and friendly. It seems the "old" guys wanted to give the newbies a hard time and they all took turns chasing them around. But then they got bored and went back to chasing each other.  These guys crack me up.

I had a shoe box full of small rocks and I rearranged the right side of the tank and created a mountain of the small rocks with small openings for the Julies. I think I made the main cavern at the bottom a bit too big as the Brevis and Daffodil were in there in no time checking out the re scape. I hope these guys do well, I quite like them.

That's a driftwood with java fern on the left. They seem to like going under it.


















Checking Me out!













































*Edit: I have been informed that these are indeed Julidochromis Marlieri (Gombe) which look similar to the Transcriptus.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wha! Those guys are so cool! Your tank must be fascinating to watch!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Wha! Those guys are so cool! Your tank must be fascinating to watch!


They're actually quite cool. The larger ones are probably about 1.5" right now. Got 3 juvies around 0.5" to 0.75" also. I have setup their own little area on the right side and I don't think they will wander off too far. But I'll see once they get used to the tank.

It's definitely quite fascinating to watch now. One of the Brevis keeps burying his shell then digging it out again. He's made quite a mound of sand where he spits it all out. The Cyps seem to like chasing each other around then show off. You just see them zip back and forth then suddenly both stop and start flaring showing their colours. Half of the Daffodils just keep trying to chase everyone away when they wander to their half of the tank.  But when it's food time they're all gathered waiting for me. The funny thing is that the tiniest Brevis are the most aggressive when it's feeding time. It's really quite fun to watch now.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I love my Julies, great fish when they aren't busy killing one another or having spousal abuse problems . Keep an eye on them to make sure one isnt getting picked on disproportionately, otherwise they tend to do alright.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh those are so cute.Nice pics too. What size tank are they in.Pat


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Cory said:


> I love my Julies, great fish when they aren't busy killing one another or having spousal abuse problems . Keep an eye on them to make sure one isnt getting picked on disproportionately, otherwise they tend to do alright.


They seem to be doing fine right now. I think they're starting to feel at home though. 



pat3612 said:


> Ohhhhhhh those are so cute.Nice pics too. What size tank are they in.Pat


They're in my 120 Gallon tank 6ft.


----------

